# GLA Waterplant CO2 system - is there a problem?



## skylarkfvr (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm a newbie and just planning to start my first tank. I bought a GLA Waterplant complete CO2 set, and just wondering if it's working (or not working) properly, as I have no idea what to expect. I put it together 2 days ago (there is really not much to put together, just a regulator on top of the cylinder + hose and diffuser, i didn't connect the bubble counter yet ) . When I tried it out, the pressure was at 1000 psi. Then I shut it down, as I'm not planning to plant my tank for another couple weeks. It's been just 2 days, and now I looked at it, and the pressure is only at 300 or 400... is it leaking? is it going to explode? Did i do something wrong?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi slylarkfvr,

Orlando at GLA is known for excellent customer service, did you ask him about you concern?

I am not familiar with that system, but in looking at the advertisement it looks pretty simple. Did you install a washer between the regulator and the cylinder bottle? Did one come with the kit? 

Since you didn't install the bubble counter we don't know if the valve really shut off the flow or not. The shut-off valve may not work completely or there may be a leak between the regulator and cylinder. Use soapy water and watch for bubbles to check for leaks. No, it will not explode.


----------



## skylarkfvr (Feb 1, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi slylarkfvr,
> ...it looks pretty simple. Did you install a washer between the regulator and the cylinder bottle? Did one come with the kit?


Cr*p! I just found it, it got stuck underneath the plastic thing that holds parts of the kit in the box and i didn't notice it! I checked for leaks in the soapy water and it was leaking from a small hole under the pressure indicator, so i think the washer will fix the problem. 
Thanks a lot for a quick reply and i'm definitely feeling much better about the kit now, even though I guess I have to get the refill set now.

I'd really like them to have instructions for dummies like me on how to put together even a simple system like this. The drawings on the box do not show this little washer part...It might be common sense, but still...


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

> Orlando at GLA is known for excellent customer service, did you ask him about you concern?


+1
Orlando has his own forum also..........very easy to contact him and you'll get a response fast.
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Orlando is VERY helpful.


----------



## skylarkfvr (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all! Next time I'll talk to Orlando right away, though I hope there won't be any more problems=)


----------

